# One cookbook to avoid!



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Check out the errata sheet for the cookbook Bake It Like You Mean It, published by Abrams. A few little problems with metric conversions aside, my favorite is page 129, which begins:

"omit the entire ingredient list"

http://www.abramsbooks.com/bakeitlikeyoumeanit/bake_it_like_you_mean_it_errata.pdf

I guess they didn't mean it!


----------

